# Freddie's tale



## GeorgesMom (May 12, 2010)

My name is Freddie and I'm seven months old.

I don't remember much about when I was very little, but when I was around 4 months old (January 2010) I ended up in the Maricopa Animal Control Shelter. The nice people at Arizona Animal Welfare League (a no-kill shelter) took me out of the county shelter and gave me another chance to find a home.

I was adopted by someone, but after only 3 months they returned me! They told the shelter that I was "too active" and "too vocal." It's a good thing I'm a pretty adaptable guy, so I settled in with the rest of my buddies at the shelter, and spent my days playing, eating and napping and waiting for someone who wouldn't mind an active, vocal cat.

One day when I was taking a nap with a friend, a nice man came into our room and petted me. He had long fur growing on his face that was fun to play with. After a couple of minutes he left, and came back with a lady, saying "look at this one." She seemed really sad but you could tell she loved kitties very much. She picked me up and held me and I snuggled up against her and purred my loudest. She smiled and buried her face in my fur, which made me purr even more.

I hated to see her sad. I wiggled so she'd put me down, then got her to pick up the feather toy and play with me. I played my hardest to make her smile. I jumped and twirled and ran in and out of the fabric tunnel on the floor. She started to laugh at my antics. She and the man talked for a long time about whether it was 'too soon' (I found out later that their boy kitty had died), and whether their 2 older girl kitties would like me. They didn't adopt me that day.

They came back to see the shelter kitties a couple of days later. They went in all the rooms and looked at all the kitties but the lady kept coming back to me. They didn't adopt me that day either.

A couple of days later the shelter workers chose me to go to the offsite adoption center at a place called Petco. I had only been there an hour or two when the lady and man came in. They told the adoption counselors that they had gone to the AAWL shelter to adopt me, only to find out that I had been taken to Petco! So they drove all the way to adopt me right then. My name at the shelter was Milo, but Mommy changed my name to Freddie after some guy named Chopin who was born 200 years ago this year.

My new home is pretty good. There are two older girl kitties here. The black one and I get along just fine (which surprised Mommy a LOT). I have a huge crush on the brown tabby girl but she's shy and runs away from me. I will win her over, though. I was pretty concerned about the big dog but it turns out she likes kitties! So I'm not scared of her anymore. It turns out that all the other pets in the house came from shelters too! There are cat toys here, and my mommy and daddy play with me a lot and hug and pet and snuggle me and give me kisses. Mommy's not sad anymore.

Mommy did fuss at me just a little for jumping up on top of this thing she called a piano...but that's where she had my feather toys so she said it wasn't really my fault. Mommy said I should write this so that people know that pets from shelters are great pets - even if the people they used to live with didn't want them anymore.

Purrs and Kisses, Freddie


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh Freddie, I am so glad that you were brave while at the shelter waiting for your new Mommy and Daddy to find you. How wonderful that you have helped your Mommy to not feel sad anymore, that is a very special thing to do!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Awwwww, Freddie, sounds like you have a wonderful new home!! You're right, the brown tabby will love you, too, in time. Thank you for helping to mend your Mommy's heart.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Purrs and kisses right back atcha, Freddie! 

...he sounds like a lovely kitty!


----------

